
Simulation Finds Self-Driving Cars Will Eliminate 90% of Cars, Open Public Space - sethbannon
https://medium.com/the-ferenstein-wire/futuristic-simulation-finds-self-driving-taxibots-will-eliminate-90-of-cars-open-acres-of-618a8aeff01#.s0xztertt
======
squozzer
Driving times might decrease more than the simulation suggests -- if the cars
are able to co-ordinate their stops and starts, avoiding the "accordion
effect" so common with human-piloted cars in traffic. And, if the public
accepts single-passenger "commuter" cars, current roads could handle a lot
more throughput.

The link to the PDF is wrong: [http://www.itf-
oecd.org/sites/default/files/docs/2015-04-30-...](http://www.itf-
oecd.org/sites/default/files/docs/2015-04-30-cpb-selfdriving.pdf)

[http://www.itf-
oecd.org/sites/default/files/docs/2015-05-28-...](http://www.itf-
oecd.org/sites/default/files/docs/2015-05-28-big-data.pdf)

------
superuser2
90% of cars (plus all that corresponding real estate) is a staggering amount
of total capital and operating costs.

Are driver wages really the limiting factor here?

------
tim333
An advantage of your own car is you can leave your junk in it. I'm not sure
how they deal with that in their simulation.

